# My 15B Transformer fix.



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I was having intermittent problems with the red light/circuit breaker not tripping. I found an old thread from 2017 started by BC.
I tested the light bulbs; both good.
I took the transformer apart for cleaning and discovered the points in the circuit breaker were pitted.
I gently pried them apart just enough to dress the points with a cut down emery board.
It's been working great since then. It still takes too long to trip (8 seconds), so I'm looking for a better circuit breaker.
I rarely have a short but it bugs me when something isn't working correctly.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It is common for transformer with old circuit breakers to take 8 to 10 seconds to trip. Thats a long time.
I suggest putting in what is called a modern circuit breaker. it will trip in 2 or 3 seconds and then reset
after short is gone. My Lionel ZW had one installed and it works great. Give Doug a call at PortLines
and he will suggest one.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

mopac said:


> It is common for transformer with old circuit breakers to take 8 to 10 seconds to trip. Thats a long time.
> I suggest putting in what is called a modern circuit breaker. it will trip in 2 or 3 seconds and then reset
> after short is gone. My Lionel ZW had one installed and it works great. Give Doug a call at PortLines
> and he will suggest one.


I'll ask him. Thanx. I talked to Doug last week about an order I'm readying.


----------



## breckheart (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm hoping someone can help me here. I've used a MOT to make sparks before but never actually tested one before. The troubleshooting here says the secondary winding should be between 65 to 120ohm and then shows the secondary as the lead coming off one side of the filament winding. Looking at the schematic I see two windings on the secondary side, I see the filament and another. The other shows one side going to ground and the other side going to the HV capacitor.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know nothing about AF transformers. I use Lionel.


----------

